
Recreating the Neolithic toolkit - curtis
https://www.archaeology.org/issues/152-1411/features/2591-germany-recreating-neolithic-toolkit
======
kortex
Primitive Technology shows what techniques are possible for stone age
hominids, albeit some ideas, like the blower forge, are likely inspired by
modern inventions. But who knows what clever Neolithic hacks existed, until we
dig them up.

[https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com](https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com)

------
lkrubner
A minor point, I'm not sure "first carpenter" is justified here

"How experimental archaeology is showing that Europe's first farmers were also
its first carpenters."

There is the possibility that either Neanderthal or Erectus made it to the
island of Cyprus, as early as 170,000 years ago:

[https://phys.org/news/2012-11-anthropologist-
mediterranean-i...](https://phys.org/news/2012-11-anthropologist-
mediterranean-islands-inhabited-earlier.html)

Elsewhere in the world, we know of Erectus making it islands far from the
mainland, islands which are believed to have been far from the mainland even
with exaggerated assumptions about the low sea levels of the Ice Age.

At a stretch, you could make the case that sea levels got so low during the
Ice Age that an early human could simply walk from Africa to Cyprus, or
perhaps Anatolia to Cyprus -- that is, you could argue that Cyprus was part of
the mainland. But I don't know of anyone serious ever making that argument.

The more likely alternative is that Neanderthal or Erectus built a boat and
got to Cyprus over the water. If so, you'd have to consider them the first
carpenters in Europe. Boats take some sophistication. You have to at least
take a good axe and shape the trees you are working with.

